# Elara Room Types



## Blues

Never been to Elara, but in January I'm going to a function held at Aria, which makes Elara very convenient.  There are so many options at Elara, it's hard to know what to pick.  It will just be me (DW isn't tagging along on this one), so I'm thinking a studio is sufficient.  But I see:  studio, studio plus lockoff, Jr Suite lockoff, Jr Suite plus.  Plus I might consider a 1BR, which brings in 1br Grand King, 1br Grand Plus, etc.

Can anybody give me the quick and dirty about room types here?  Also, is the Studio Plus lockoff just on a higher floor than a studio?  I've temporarily reserved the studio plus lockoff, but I have time to change.  Thanks.

-Bob


----------



## buzglyd

I just got back from Elara.

We had a Studio Plus. It's a decent sized room with a mini kitchen.

Plus put us on the 50th floor which had a fantastic view. It is more than enough for one person.


----------



## Yamabachi

Hubby and I were at Elara in Mid-October and had a studio.  From what I understand, the only difference between studio and studio plus is that plus gets you a higher floor (50 or higher).   We got placed on floor 43 and it seemed plenty high enough. 

You don't get a full kitchen with the studio - it's more like a hotel room with a microwave, mini-fridge, dishwasher, and sink, so if you are planning on cooking, it will be limited to microwave or reheated meals.  If this isn't a problem, I consider the studio size plenty enough for one person.


----------



## Blues

Thanks everyone.  Change of plans - wife is coming with me after all.  But studio sounds just fine.  I'm not sure that the extra points for plus are worth it, if it's just a higher floor.  But what the heck, you only live once 

-Bob


----------



## TerriJ

We just got back too.  We had a junior suite lock off on the 30th floor and I agree this was plenty high.  The room had a nice hide a bed and separate bedroom with a nice king ? size bed.  I could actually sleep well on the hide a bed.  As mentioned before, there was a small kitchenette.  The resort was very nice and we enjoyed being connected to the Miracle Mile mall and Planet Hollywood casino/resort.  Our only issue was at check in, they were very unorganized and we had to return multiple times for our room.  Never had this happen before at HGVC.  

It also sounded like many of the people staying there were not timeshare owners.  I don't' really care, but this has really changed over the years.


----------



## alwysonvac

According to TUG member gnorth16 anything plus means a higher level. 
See this thread for more details - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195460&highlight=elara



> From http://www.stayhgv.com/LasVegas/LasVegasResorts/Elara.aspx
> 
> Accommodations
> ■Studio: One king bed, one sofa sleeper, whirlpool tub, 42-inch TV, kitchenette
> ■Junior Suite: One king bed, one sofa sleeper, living area, whirlpool tub, two 42-inch TVs, kitchenette
> ■One Bedroom Suite: One king bed, one sofa sleeper, whirlpool tub, 8-ft projection TV, 42-inch TV, kitchen, washer & dryer
> ■Two Bedroom Suite: Two king beds, one sofa sleeper, whirlpool tub, 8-ft projection TV, 42-inch TVs, kitchen, washer & dryer
> ■Two Bedroom Premier Suite: Two king beds, one sofa sleeper, whirlpool tub, 8-ft projection TV, 42-inch TVs, kitchen, washer & dryer, premier views
> ■Three Bedroom Suite: Three king beds, one sofa sleeper, whirlpool tub, 8-ft projection TV, 42-inch TVs, kitchen, washer & dryer
> ■Three Bedroom Premier Suite: Three king beds, one sofa sleeper, whirlpool tub, 8-ft projection TV, 42-inch TVs, kitchen, washer & dryer, premier views
> ■Four Bedroom Suite: Four king beds, one sofa sleeper, whirlpool tub, 8-ft projection TV, 42-inch TVs, kitchen, washer & dryer
> 
> Room Features
> ■Studios and Junior Suites include kitchenette
> ■Suites include luxurious master bedroom with whirlpool tub, kitchen, separate living/dining rooms, washer and dryer



Hilton.com room descriptions - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ne...enter-strip-LASCSGV/accommodations/index.html


----------



## TerriJ

That's right, in our junior suite there was a bubble type tub in the bathroom.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Trying to map to HGVC online descriptions

show in HGVG, Code in the top of description, Description

2 BR      - 2BD - 2-bedroom, 2-bathroom Standard (Corner Unit)
Two BR  - 2LK  - 2-bedroom, 2-bathroom Standard Grand, is a Lockoff
Two BR P-2BP -  2-bedroom, 2-bathroom Plus
Two BR P-2LP  - 2-bedroom, 2-bathroom Grand Plus,  is a lockout, BUT no project but 40" TV

All Plus units are located on floors 50-56.
All Standard units are located on floors 4-39.
Does not call out what is on floors 40 - 49?  Not sure why not.

It does appear that Grand is referring to a LOCKOFF type of 2 BR unit.  Oddly it list the Grand units as having slightly less sq footage from the NON-Grand version.


----------



## Blues

Hi Sandy.  This is an old post, and I've long since stayed there and returned.  Your codes look correct.  And yes, plus just means high floor - above 50 sounds correct.

The reason the description doesn't call out what's on floors 40-49 is because there *are no* floors 40-49.  Apparently, 4 is unlucky in some asian cultures, a key demographic for HGVC.  I find it silly myself.  I just got back from HGVC Flamingo where we were on the 14th floor.  Of course, that's really the 13th floor, as we all know.

-Bob


----------



## pacodemountainside

The 13th floor superstition  is well known.

As I recall,   sea-gull let it slip that   higher is better so he just   fudged the numbers as one of his many scams.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I have an RCI exchanged book and it lists the 2BRLO.  I am assuming a Grand (NON PLUS) unit is likely coming my direction. 

Has anyone had experience with what your get from an RCI exchange?


----------



## TerriJ

*Elara*

We are here again. We have a "1 bedroom".  36rh floor, very nicely updated. King bed and nice hide a bed. Nice resort!  Kitchenette, but no table or W/D.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Well we have 9 traveling now, so my original unit 2 BR Grand Lockout will now longer be sufficient.  For those staying there before do you think I need another 2 BR Grand unit, or can I just get away 1 BR or Jr Suite and just use the main living area in the 2 BR as central meeting place?

I think this will work, but I am looking for opinions. 

TIA


----------



## TheWizz

Sandy VDH said:


> Well we have 9 traveling now, so my original unit 2 BR Grand Lockout will now longer be sufficient.  For those staying there before do you think I need another 2 BR Grand unit, or can I just get away 1 BR or Jr Suite and just use the main living area in the 2 BR as central meeting place?
> 
> I think this will work, but I am looking for opinions.
> 
> TIA



I just returned from a 4-night stay at Elara.  The details of the trip are a bit fuzzy, however, I did take pictures to remember the rooms.  

We had a 2BR Lockout corner unit.  We were on the 33rd floor.  One word to describe it:  AMAZING.  The corner unit has ~180 degree viewing from the master bedroom and is HUGE.  We loved it.  This room can be converted to either a 3BR or 4BR unit as there were doors on each side to connect (assuming) 2 more Studio or 1BR units (not sure which).  We had family that went with us and I booked them a 1BR unit and they were down the hall.  The views were excellent.  From the 30th floor up, there is an extra "pink nook" area off the living room, kind of different when looking out and everything is pink.  Our room also had the 8' projector in the living room.  Will definitely book the 2BR corner unit again.  Didn't need the second bedroom, but the points diff wasn't that bad for a 2BR LO (3480) vs. 1BR Grand (3000).  They called the morning after we arrived offering us the "owner update", which I politely declined, and never heard from them again (thankfully).  Enjoy the trip!!


----------



## TheWizz

TheWizz said:


> I just returned from a 4-night stay at Elara.  The details of the trip are a bit fuzzy, however, I did take pictures to remember the rooms.
> 
> We had a 2BR Lockout corner unit.  We were on the 33rd floor.  One word to describe it:  AMAZING.  The corner unit has ~180 degree viewing from the master bedroom and is HUGE.  We loved it.  This room can be converted to either a 3BR or 4BR unit as there were doors on each side to connect (assuming) 2 more Studio or 1BR units (not sure which).  We had family that went with us and I booked them a 1BR unit and they were down the hall.  The views were excellent.  From the 30th floor up, there is an extra "pink nook" area off the living room, kind of different when looking out and everything is pink.  Our room also had the 8' projector in the living room.  Will definitely book the 2BR corner unit again.  Didn't need the second bedroom, but the points diff wasn't that bad for a 2BR LO (3480) vs. 1BR Grand (3000).  They called the morning after we arrived offering us the "owner update", which I politely declined, and never heard from them again (thankfully).  Enjoy the trip!!



Here's a pic of the view from the "pink nook" area.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

TheWizz said:


> Here's a pic of the view from the "pink nook" area.



Thanks for sharing, that looks funky but kind of fun... Hoping to try Elara on our next trip to Vegas.


----------



## Sandy VDH

i'm resurrecting an old thread.  I found design plans for the Elara (when it was PH).  Now if you can't read design plans and kind of figure out what kind of rooms and room numbers you are looking, this will NOT, I repeat NOT help. 

Now I am happy to see room types, room numbers and from that work backwards and sort of guess what that means from a customer facing world. 
Not completely obvious.  But the big plus is it gives rooms numbers and room sizes. 

If you care to be a detail geek, have at it.  If you need someone to explain, then pass on it adding value to you. 

Have at it......

http://gisgate.co.clark.nv.us/asses...&lstMapType=PL&txtMapFile=142&txtMapPage=0051

About 5 pages in you start to see floor layouts and rooms numbers,  by floor groupings.  

Boy what interests me is who is in the 57th through 60th floor units?  Whole ownership, or sold to Westgate Owners only?  They must be massively large apartments, as the 4 BRs are even tiny compared to these units.  (Look around page 35 to 50)


----------



## ClearStone

Sandy VDH - the  drawings are super cool.  I stayed at Elara and did the tour of one of the "pink" penthouse rooms.


----------



## alexadeparis

Clicking on the assessor's link from my iPad doesn't get me past the first page with the legal description of unit numbers, oh well. 

As for the pink nook area, is that what exists inside what I refer to as the roosters comb that juts out the top half of the building on the one corner? If so, what is the room type to get that room?


----------



## Sandy VDH

alexadeparis said:


> Clicking on the assessor's link from my iPad doesn't get me past the first page with the legal description of unit numbers, oh well.
> 
> As for the pink nook area, is that what exists inside what I refer to as the roosters comb that juts out the top half of the building on the one corner? If so, what is the room type to get that room?



Its a large Acrobat document, not sure why link did work.

Yes that pink is the rooster comb, that faces the strip. 

The room type is either a corner 2 BR, 3 BR or 4 BR unit,   as those are configurable in multiple unit sizes.   Problem is there are 2 of these per floor, 1 facing west and the strip (with the rooster tail ONLY on floors 30+), and one facing East.  Unit number of one facing the strip is XX34.  The room number facing east is XX02.

The rooster tail, pink box, whatever you want to call it, projects out 8 ft on the 30th floor, and 25ft on the 56th floor.
Again, there are NO floors numbered 40-49, Floors 57 to 62, are NOT timeshares.  I wonder what they have put in there.  Can't be hotel/timeshare space, as they are NOT allowed balconies in LV.  Has to be condo by design, but what it is used for now ?? perhaps offices and sales staff.  It is prime space, so I wonder.


----------



## Sandy VDH

*my guess at HGVC coding mystery for Elara*

Summary of my Elara room review

All Even numbered units face South, which is the Elara pool, MGM Area and the Airport. 

The End unit, a 2/3/4 configurable room, has the 2 BR unit number of XX34, that is the unit that faces the strip (and faces west).  You make it a 3 or 4 BR unit by adding the adjoining 1 BR JR suite XX29 OR/AND adding the adjoining Studio XX28.  For any of you who have seen the 4 BR model on a tour, this is that unit. 

As far as coding of rooms types as per the HGVC website....

Here is what is available and my (educated???) guess at what that means...
BTW whoever created the codes was inconsistent in their naming standards, hence more confusion.  There are some standalone rooms types, and there are some that are part of a lockoff configurable unit.  I know that is the case for 1BR Jr Suites and 1BR Grands.  All 2 BR, and 2 BR Grand units are part of a lockoff, as they are configured into a 2 BR Grand or they are the Corner unit that is used to also make 3 and 4 BR units.  So what about studios?  My theory is that the 3 designation shows it is adjacent and can be included in a 3/4 BR lockoff configuration.  These units are unique as they are not combined into making a 2 BR Grand, but rather a 3BR or 4BR type only.  All other studio units are part of a 2 BR Grand configuration.    

Floor 6 to 56 are full floors, floors 4 and 5 are only partial floors. 
PLUS units are for floors 50 to 56 ONLY
Regular units are for floors 4 to 39
There are NO floors numbered 13, 40-49.

*Studio Codes - *
STD and the plus version SLP - attached to 1 BR Grand (most are this type)
ST3 and the plus version SL3 - attached to 2BR Corner unit ONLY (2/floor)

*1 BR Codes - 
Jr Suite *
1BD and the plus version 1BP - Standalone Unit (2/floor)
1KB and the plus version 1KX - attached to 2BR Corner unit ONLY (2/floor)
*1 BR Grand*
1BB and the plus version 1BX - Standalone Unit (3/floor)
1BR and the plus version 1LP - attached to a STD (most are this type)

*2 BR Codes - 
2 BR*
2BD and the plus version 2BP - Corner Unit (can be combined with 1BB and ST3)
There are only 2 per floor and the are what anchors a 3 or 4 BR combination.
*2 BR Grand*
2LK and the plus version 2LP  - 1BR + ST (so Combined 1BR and STD)

*3 BR Codes - *
3LK and the plus version 3LX  - Corner + ST (so 2BD combined with ST3)
3LB and the plus version 3LP  - Corner + 1BR Jr Suite (so 2BD combined with 1KB)

*4 BR Codes - *
4LK and the plus version 4LP - Corner + ST + 1BR Jr Suite (so Combined 2BD, 1 KB and ST3)

I have confirmed the 3 BR configuration code based on required points to book the unit.


----------



## Ron98GT

alwysonvac said:


> According to TUG member gnorth16 anything plus means a higher level.
> See this thread for more details - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195460&highlight=elara
> 
> 
> 
> Hilton.com room descriptions - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ne...enter-strip-LASCSGV/accommodations/index.html


Interesting.  My upcoming stay at the Elara for December 30th states "1 Bedroom Junior Suite".

Based on the following:

"
ACCOMMODATIONS
Luxurious studios, plus 1-, 2-, 3- and 4-bedroom suites
Studios and 1-bedroom suites feature kitchenettes; larger suites include well-equipped kitchens
Internet access
"

It does look like we will have a kitchenette. Strange for a 1-BDRM.

Oh well, we're only there for 3 nites over New Years and will only eat breakfast in the room.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Ron98GT said:


> Interesting.  My upcoming stay at the Elara for December 30th states "1 Bedroom Junior Suite".
> 
> Based on the following:
> 
> "
> ACCOMMODATIONS
> Luxurious studios, plus 1-, 2-, 3- and 4-bedroom suites
> Studios and 1-bedroom suites feature kitchenettes; larger suites include well-equipped kitchens
> Internet access
> "
> 
> It does look like we will have a kitchenette. Strange for a 1-BDRM.
> 
> Oh well, we're only there for 3 nites over New Years and will only eat breakfast in the room.



Did you book it yourself?  Yes there are different 1 BRs designations Suites with kitchenettes and 1 BR Grand units with full kitchens.


----------



## itradehilton

We recently got the 2bdr plus for New Years. We're hoping for a good view of the strip.


----------



## Sandy VDH

itradehilton said:


> We recently got the 2bdr plus for New Years. We're hoping for a good view of the strip.



Do you know which code you booked into?


----------



## dougp26364

Sandy VDH said:


> Its a large Acrobat document, not sure why link did work.
> 
> Yes that pink is the rooster comb, that faces the strip.
> 
> The room type is either a corner 2 BR, 3 BR or 4 BR unit,   as those are configurable in multiple unit sizes.   Problem is there are 2 of these per floor, 1 facing west and the strip (with the rooster tail ONLY on floors 30+), and one facing East.  Unit number of one facing the strip is XX34.  The room number facing east is XX02.
> 
> The rooster tail, pink box, whatever you want to call it, projects out 8 ft on the 30th floor, and 25ft on the 56th floor.
> Again, there are NO floors numbered 40-49, Floors 57 to 62, are NOT timeshares.  I wonder what they have put in there. * Can't be hotel/timeshare space, as they are NOT allowed balconies in LV.*  Has to be condo by design, but what it is used for now ?? perhaps offices and sales staff.  It is prime space, so I wonder.



If timeshares are not allowed to have balconies in Vegas, you'll have a difficult time explaining why every unit, including the studio units, at Polo Towers have balconies.

It's not that they're not allowed. It's likely more along the lines of a liability issue.

I believe the top floors at Elera are condo units. There is a special VIP elevator that goes to those floors.


----------



## dougp26364

Ron98GT said:


> Interesting.  My upcoming stay at the Elara for December 30th states "1 Bedroom Junior Suite".
> 
> Based on the following:
> 
> "
> ACCOMMODATIONS
> Luxurious studios, plus 1-, 2-, 3- and 4-bedroom suites
> Studios and 1-bedroom suites feature kitchenettes; larger suites include well-equipped kitchens
> Internet access
> "
> 
> It does look like we will have a kitchenette. Strange for a 1-BDRM.
> 
> Oh well, we're only there for 3 nites over New Years and will only eat breakfast in the room.



Keep in mind that Elera was originally built by Westgate. Thus a few oddities in the rooms. One of our first exchanges was into a "1 bedroom" at a Westgate in Orlando. It had a kitchenette and, in reality, was not much more than a studio with a door separating where the bed was placed.


----------



## dougp26364

itradehilton said:


> We recently got the 2bdr plus for New Years. We're hoping for a good view of the strip.



Most of the 2 bedroom units, at least on the higher floors, face south towards MGM. There are a few facing north but, the majority of north facing units appear to be the 1 bedroom units that aren't part of a lock-off. This going by the room diagrams (you are here maps) on the back of the doors.
https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/HGVC-Elera-Las-Vegas-NV/i-Cfrc4GQ/A

EDIT: After taking a closer look, it appears there are 5 south facing 2 bedroom lock-off units and 4 north facing lock-off units. So they're reasonably equal.


----------



## Sandy VDH

dougp26364 said:


> If timeshares are not allowed to have balconies in Vegas, you'll have a difficult time explaining why every unit, including the studio units, at Polo Towers have balconies.
> 
> It's not that they're not allowed. It's likely more along the lines of a liability issue.
> 
> I believe the top floors at Elera are condo units. There is a special VIP elevator that goes to those floors.



Was polo tower built as a condo or as a timeshare.  Hotels are not suppose to have balconies, I assume that timeshares occupancy fell under the same ruling. 

Unless they are 2 or 3 stories and then they might be able to be.


----------



## MarcoCharlie

Regarding balconies in Vegas, take a look at the fairly new Cosmopolitan Hotel across the strip from the Elara - that place is virtually all balconies, although they refer to them as Terrace rooms on their website.


----------



## itradehilton

It just says 2BP , It only mentioned the floors, 50 -56, when I reserved the room.


----------



## Sandy VDH

That should be the corner room.  There are 2 per floor.  One faces the strip and one faces the east.


----------



## dougp26364

Sandy VDH said:


> Was polo tower built as a condo or as a timeshare.  Hotels are not suppose to have balconies, I assume that timeshares occupancy fell under the same ruling.
> 
> Unless they are 2 or 3 stories and then they might be able to be.



It  was a purpose built timeshare. Never built as a condo property. The issue of balconies is more liability than anything else. Westgate decided to dump the balconies when they met with their insurance company is what I had heard.


----------



## itradehilton

We checked into Elara and got the 56th floor, corner 2 Bdr, facing the strip for the New Year's Eve weekend. This is our first stay here and we love the room.


----------



## Stephanie Banks

I've stayed at the Elara last year in a 2br L/O
Absolutely gorgeous. It has a hotel feel, but one side had a full kitchen, w/d combo, jacuzzi tub, and nice sectional couch facing the balcony/window (can't remember if it was an actual balcony or just a huge bay window) with projector when you closed the blinds (actually you pushed a button and the white screen rolled down and doubled as blinds and projector screen)

The other side was a normal hotel room with a queen bed, microwave and sink.


----------



## Nomad420

Thanks to all on this thread.  New to HGVC/Hilton Club and just booked a 3BR(the one with the full 1br attached) at Elara.  Couldn't get the high floor option as it was unavailable but the information here was very helpful.  The architectural drawings were hysterically helpful....LOL and thanks again.


----------



## Ty1on

dougp26364 said:


> If timeshares are not allowed to have balconies in Vegas, you'll have a difficult time explaining why every unit, including the studio units, at Polo Towers have balconies.
> 
> It's not that they're not allowed. It's likely more along the lines of a liability issue.
> 
> I believe the top floors at Elera are condo units. There is a special VIP elevator that goes to those floors.



Hotels are not allowed to have balconies.  Timeshares are condos, and condos are allowed to have balconies.  I'd imagine most timeshare developers are either developing buildings that can qualify as hotels down the road or if some big hotel company makes an offer they can't refuse before they go into sales, or they are simply afraid that folks can't buy more from guests after they've jumped off the balcony. 

An astute Vegas frequenter is now going to say, "but Ty1on, Cosmopolitan has balconies, and it's a hotel, so you're wrong!"  Well, the Cosmopolitan was designed to be a multi-use with hotel rooms and condos.  If you look at the West (larger) building, there are rooms without balconies, and rooms with balconies.  The East (skinny) tower is all balconies.  All those balconies were intended to belong to condo owners.  Then the real estate crash happened.  The developer went under, Deutschebank took over the project, and completed the build.  Because the towers had already been constructed with balconies but there was no condo market to sell them to, Cosmopolitan received a waiver of the law against hotel room balconies, and thus is the only major hotel in Las Vegas with balconies.  There is actually a small handful of condo owners that bought in during the initial construction and refused the buy-out offer Deutschebank presented to them.  There were lawsuits involving condo owners.


----------



## Nomad420

LOL, not sure where to post this but just got my confirm at the Elara with check out time at 10AM!  It is Vegas, are they kidding!  I hope they have a little give on that.


----------



## dougp26364

Ty1on said:


> Hotels are not allowed to have balconies.  Timeshares are condos, and condos are allowed to have balconies.  I'd imagine most timeshare developers are either developing buildings that can qualify as hotels down the road or if some big hotel company makes an offer they can't refuse before they go into sales, or they are simply afraid that folks can't buy more from guests after they've jumped off the balcony.
> 
> An astute Vegas frequenter is now going to say, "but Ty1on, Cosmopolitan has balconies, and it's a hotel, so you're wrong!"  Well, the Cosmopolitan was designed to be a multi-use with hotel rooms and condos.  If you look at the West (larger) building, there are rooms without balconies, and rooms with balconies.  The East (skinny) tower is all balconies.  All those balconies were intended to belong to condo owners.  Then the real estate crash happened.  The developer went under, Deutschebank took over the project, and completed the build.  Because the towers had already been constructed with balconies but there was no condo market to sell them to, Cosmopolitan received a waiver of the law against hotel room balconies, and thus is the only major hotel in Las Vegas with balconies.  There is actually a small handful of condo owners that bought in during the initial construction and refused the buy-out offer Deutschebank presented to them.  There were lawsuits involving condo owners.



Actually, I was thinking more MGM Signature than the Cosmopolitan, but, I think they have full ownership condo's in that project as well. I thought at one time the high roller suites (think Elvis) had balconies.

Regardless, I can't find a link to any law prohibiting them but, just the same, they don't exist. Timeshares do have them but, Elera, which had them on the drawing board, never had them in the build out as far as timeshare owners are concerned. We had what was once a prominent poster on this site who purchased a pre-construction 4 bedroom corner suite at Elera and was looking forward to sitting on his balcony, watching the Bellagio fountain show on NYE. Needless to say it never worked out.


----------



## Nomad420

Maybe those "balconies" turned into those "pink" alcoves in the 2BR corner suites some have spoken about.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Nomad420 said:


> LOL, not sure where to post this but just got my confirm at the Elara with check out time at 10AM!  It is Vegas, are they kidding!  I hope they have a little give on that.



That is normal for most timeshares.  Worldmark at Noon is one of the rarer exceptions.  10 am is the norm.


----------



## Nomad420

Sandy VDH said:


> That is normal for most timeshares.  Worldmark at Noon is one of the rarer exceptions.  10 am is the norm.


 My TS is Utah is 11AM and you can usually push it to Noon.  I was just laughing about it because I know the crew that will be in Vegas and they are not going to enjoy the 10am check out.  Guess I could have booked another day ....LOL


----------



## dougp26364

Nomad420 said:


> My TS is Utah is 11AM and you can usually push it to Noon.  I was just laughing about it because I know the crew that will be in Vegas and they are not going to enjoy the 10am check out.  Guess I could have booked another day ....LOL



That's what I usually do in Hawaii, but only because most return flights leave late afternoon to late evening. I just don't like to be homeless vs trying to get moving early after a late night of partying.

Check with the front desk. Surely others have requested late check outs in the past and, for small additional fee I'm sure there's a chance you might be able to sleep in a little longer. Or, everyone can just keep the party going until it's time to head for the airport. Plenty of time to sleep on the flight home and once you get home.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I have routinely booked an extra day just to avoid a early check out.


----------



## Helios

+1 on reserving extra days before and after.  no need to depend on early check in or late check out.


----------



## PattieP

Hi, newbie here, I currently have a 1bd at grandview week 30. The hubby and I are going to Vegas week 30 but would rather stay at the Elara. I was just wondering if Elara was ever on "extra vacations". We want to take another couple. For a different unit.


----------



## PattieP

PattieP said:


> Hi, newbie here, I currently have a 1bd at grandview week 30. The hubby and I are going to Vegas week 30 but would rather stay at the Elara. I was just wondering if Elara was ever on "extra vacations". We want to take another couple. For a different unit.



Sorry, forgot to mention that we'd be using RCI. I can't really check yet, we don't have our membership number yet


----------



## Sandy VDH

They are rarely deposited into RCI.  I have gotten one in the past when Hilton does it annual deposit of weeks into RCI, but never as an extra vacation.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I am staying at Elara next week.  I have the 4 BR unit booked.  If anyone has any specific Elara questions, please post them here and I will see what I can do about answering them.


----------

